# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Diário do Meu Aquário >  Destino 450 - Passo a Passo

## Duarte Conceição

Olá rapaziada.

Venho com este post mostrar o início do meu novo setup e gostaria de ouvir/ler os vossos comentários para o mesmo.

Deixo-vos o primeiro set de fotos do day 1 de trabalhos   :SbSourire:  

 

Estrutura em aço galvanizado construída pelo Carlos Mota

 

Depois dei-lhe um tratamento com um esmalte anti-ferrugem para evitar alguns azares.

 

Colocação do MDF para instalação posterior das portas

 

Colocação das dobradiças

 

As 2 portas já colocadas no móvel

 

O móvel já na minha sala ... a ideia é tentar fazer um falso encastrado.

 

A instalação eléctrica dentro do móvel. Se repararem noutras fotos apenas tenho uma tomada para ligar tudo...pensam que é seguro? Ou será melhor montar um outro disjuntor apenas para o aquário?

 

A sump acabadinha de chegar

 

Assim como o aquário   :SbSourire:  

 

A coluna seca. Já mudei este tubo de retorno por forma a que entre na água em vez de ficar à superficie

 

Vista aérea

 

A sump já instalada, mas ainda falta ligar o tubo de retorno, instalar o escumador e a bomba de retorno. Outra questão ... parece-me a mim que a bomba que o escumador traz fica um pouco folgada em termos da ligação PVC da saida da bomba ao escumador. Para não estar a colar ... acham que meta p.ex um pouco de teflon?

 

Portas abertas

 

Portas fechadas

Ainda me falta adquirir a iluminação, mas o sistema terá o seguinte setup

Aquário - 150 x 50 x 60

Sump - 85 x 40 x 50

Escumador - H&S 200 - 1260

Circulação - 2 Tunze Stream 6000. Posteriormente vou adquirir um multicontrolador

Iluminação - 2x250 HQI 10000K + 2x24 PC Actinicas

Aquecimento - 2x300 W Visiterm AquariumSystems

Bomba Retorno - Eheim 1260

Reposição - Depósito com água de osmose com tamanho a definir.Osmolator + reactor de nilsen

Osmose - AquaSafe 6 estágios

Comentários...sugestões...criticas são todos bem vindos

Obrigado
Duarte

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Duarte  :Smile:  não ha muito a criticar  :Smile:  as coisas tão bem pensadas e a serem bem feitas de raiz  :Smile: 
Sempre vais optar pelas Hqi Tipo pendente?

Quanto ao escumador e bomba, acho que o teflon é uma boa opçao, no manual dos escumadores que vi é o que eles recomendam para esse tipo de situações. 

Se precisares de ajuda para alguma coisa  :Wink:  já sabes

Abraço e Boa sorte com esse futuro setup  :Wink:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas
está tudo muito bonito
essa estrutura é que não é muito de fiar mas com um bocadito de sorte  :KnSmileyVertSourire:

----------


## Duarte Conceição

Boas!

Gil quanto à iluminação vou optar por uma calha principalmente por causa do complemento das actinicas e também do peso dos projectores. A ajuda aceitarei em breve para acartar água do Cabo Raso   :SbSourire:  

Carlos eehehehh a sorte protege os audazes   :SbOk5:  

Agora ando a fazer contas para o sistema de reposição da água...tenho 2 opções

Reactor Kalk + osmolator ou Bomba Peristáltica ... alguém tem alguma experiência com as peristálticas? Pelo que tenho lido é uma maneira fantástica de dosear kalkwasser na sump.

Cumps
Duarte

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> Reactor Kalk + osmolator ou Bomba Peristáltica ... alguém tem alguma experiência com as peristálticas? Pelo que tenho lido é uma maneira fantástica de dosear kalkwasser na sump.


Não só é fantástica como, para mim, é a MELHOR ! Atenção na escolha da peristáltica.... os preços são muito variados mas a qualidade paga-se facilmente a médio/longo prazo. Não vale a pena comprar gato por lebre.
Como já te tive oportunidade de dizer ontem ao telefone: BOA SORTE para este teu belo projecto!!!

Abraços

----------


## Miguel Antunes

Olá Duarte,

   Antes de mais parabens pelo setup, demostra um estudo previo e cuidado antes de passar á acção. 
   Só uma questão... 2x24 W de actinicas não será pouco? Pessoalmente gosto bastante do tom azulado e tenho num aquario de 130 cm, 108 W em T5 e não acho que seja demasiado.
   Em relação á bomba peristaltica também tenho e está ligada a um interruptor de boia, ou seja, quando a agua evapora a bomba trabalha quando atinge o nivel de agua pretendido desliga. Digo-te que foi a melhor coisa que fiz pois assim não tenho que me preocupar com o numero de gotas do pinga-pinga.    
   Em relação ao encher o aquario, se tiver disponibilidade no dia do alombanço e obviamente se quiseres ajuda, posso-te dar uma maozinha. Tenho também alguns Jerricans se precisares...

Abraço e boa sorte,
   Miguel

----------


## Duarte Conceição

Olá Miguel e Ricardo

Obrigado pelos vossos simpáticos comentários.

Quanto às actinicas és bem capaz de ter razão, mas não sei se o Rui Alves me consegue fazer a calha de outra maneira ... talvez consiga meter 3x24 PC, uma vez que T5 não consegue montar com as HQI.

Quanto às peristalticas realmente só tenho ouvido dizer bem, e se fizermos bem as contas, mesmo construindo um reactor de nilsen e comprando um osmolator da Tunze p.ex é capaz de ser ela por ela. A marca da tua bomba é igual à do Alexandre? Tens alguma foto do sistema?

Quanto à ajuda para o alombanço desde já agradeço   :SbSourire:  e quando for o dia eu apito  :Smile:  

Abraço
Duarte

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Duarte,




> Quanto às actinicas és bem capaz de ter razão, mas não sei se o Rui Alves me consegue fazer a calha de outra maneira ... talvez consiga meter 3x24 PC, uma vez que T5 não consegue montar com as HQI.


A mim o Rui fez uma calha com 2 x 250 HQI + 4 x 9W PC Actinicas + 2 x 24W PC Actinicas, mas a calha tem 153 cm o que só por si é impeditivo para ti. Aquilo está mesmo apertado, mas quem sabe ele não consegue dar um jeito!





> Quanto à ajuda para o alombanço desde já agradeço   e quando for o dia eu apito  .


Apita...!!! Porque depois apito eu!  :SbSourire:

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> ...e comprando um osmolator da Tunze p.ex ...


Se usares uma peristáltica basta-te um SPRAA, uma vez que o osmolator da Tunze, além de ser mais caro, traz uma bomba que depois não vais usar...



> A marca da tua bomba é igual à do Alexandre?


Não conheço a do Alexandre ... A minha é esta:

É da ProMinent, uma marca de renome mundial, especialista em bombas doseadoras para as mais diversas aplicações. (mas também têm bombas centrífugas de circulação para colocar na sump, ou fora, com capacidades desde 1 500 até 25 000 l/h !!!)




> Tens alguma foto do sistema?


Do sistema completo não tenho nenhuma foto.... mas com esta posso tentar explicar...

A peristáltica esta aparafusada à parede do móvel por dentro (ela traz um suporte de encaixe rápido), O tubo laranja tem na ponta uma válvula-de-pé em cerâmica (fornecida com a bomba) e é esse tubo que está no depósito da água de osmose. A saída da bomba é feita em tubo transparente por questões de facilidade de reconhecer qual tubo faz o quê....
A bomba está ligada a um SPRAA, que tem as bóias na sump (uma de nível de funcionamento e uma de alarme em nível máximo). 
Sempre que o sistema assim o indica a peristáltica arranca e puxa a água (0.4 l/h) do depósito para dentro do Reactor de Kalk (SumpTech-modelo de testes) aí a água é misturada na câmara de reacção. Como o reactor é fechado, a quantidade de água que entra tem que ser igual à que sai... ou seja a saída do Reactor está por cima da sump (tubo transparente) e pinga directamente para a suérfície da água....

Espero que esteja perceptível esta minha explicação...  :Admirado:  
Um abraço

----------


## Miguel Antunes

Oi Duarte,
   A minha bomba é exactamente igual á do Alexandre, aliás foi baseado num post que ele colocou num forum que decidi construir o meu sistema. Até foi ele que me comprou o relé que está ligado ao interruptor de nivel.
   A diferença que vejo é que a minha é 0,8 litros hora. Decidi comprar esta, pois se levarmos em linha de conta que deveremos dosear Kalk apenas no periodo da noite (cerca de 12 horas) com a bomba de 0,4 apenas serão lançados para o aqua 4.8 litros por dia o que para um aquario medio ( +/- 400 litros) é suficiente para um de dimensões relativamente superiores começa a ser pouco. No entanto os 0.8 litros também tem os seu defeitos pois o pinga pinga é mais rapido o que não é muito bom. Eu neste momento tive que ligar a bomba a um interruptor automatico que liga e desliga a bomba de 15 em 15 minutos, quando atinge o limite maximo (interruptor de boia) pára.        
    Eu não tenho reator, misturo o Kalk á lá manapula num Jerrican e ponho a entrada da bomba dentro deste Jerrican..
    Já gora expliquem-me lá qual é a grande vantagem de um reator de Kalk?

Grande abraço e depois de tu apitares e o diogo apitar apito eu,  :SbSourire:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Miguel Antunes

A grande vantagem é teres permanentemente kalk em 100% de condição, pois neste sistema o contacto com o ar não existe. Para alem de não necessitares de colocar o kalk a fazer todos os dias e a esperar que assente o depósito. Eu, pessoalmente coloco kalkwasser dentro do reator de 8 em 8,  a 10 em 10 dias.

Eficásía e comodidade que se paga, claro está.

----------


## Miguel Antunes

Olá Julio,

  Obrigado pela explicação. Gostava de ver um a funcionar para perceber bem como funciona. Não me quero estar a alongar com duvidas para não desviar o topico e por isso depois abro um post com as minhas duvidas..

Obrigado,
  Miguel

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> ... Gostava de ver um a funcionar para perceber bem como funciona. ...


Se não te chega as fotos e a explicação que coloquei dois ou três posts antes, fica aqui o convite para vires a Coimbra ver como funciona...

----------


## Miguel Antunes

Oi Ricardo obrigado pelo convite se algum dia passar por lá digo-te qualquer coisa. 

Obrigado,
  Miguel

----------


## Duarte Conceição

Olá a todos!

@Diogo - Vou ainda falar com o Rui melhor sobre este aspecto, até porque ele agora coloca todo o equipamento numas caixas à parte (como as do Rui F.Almeida) e tenho alguma esperança que ele consiga fazer algo relativamente às actinicas. Caso contrário se não gostar com lampâdas de 10.000k posso sempre meter umas de 14.000k. 
Quanto ao alombanço porreiro! Em principio será de amanhã a 15 dias por isso vão-se exercitando   :Coradoeolhos:  

@Ricardo - Obrigado pela ilustração está bastante perceptível, é precisamente dessa marca que vou comprar, mas já estou como o Miguel, porquê de nestes casos utilizar o reactor de kalk? Eu vou ligar a minha a um reservatório com água de OI e kalk dissolvido. Quanto ao osmolator se calhar expliquei-me mal, o que queria dizer nesse post era se comprarmos o preço de um osmolator + reactor com uma bomba peristáltica + boia de nivel é capaz de ser ela por ela.

@Miguel - É com base no teu esquema e nas fotos do Alexandre que vou montar a minha (ou então escravizo o Alex mais um pouco e ele constroi isso).
Relativamente ao problema que tens que te levou a ligar a bomba a um temporizador...esse tipo de arranca-desliga não é prejudicial à própria bomba?

@Julio Macieira - Relativamente ao problema do kalk em contacto com o ar vi referido em outro fórum um artigo do Randy Holmes-Farley em que ele desmistifica um pouco esta questão.

http://reefkeeping.com/issues/2003-0...ture/index.htm 




> Limewater can lose potency by reacting with carbon dioxide in the air, forming insoluble calcium carbonate. Since calcium carbonate is not an effective supplement of calcium and alkalinity in reef aquaria, the limewater can become less useful through this process. The rate at which this happens in large containers, such as plastic trashcans with loose fitting lids, is much less than many aquarists expect. There is, in fact, little degradation under typical use conditions. Consequently, the dosing of limewater from such large still reservoirs can be just as effective as dosing using any other scheme, and may have substantial advantages. These advantages include simplicity of the system and the ability to use organic acids such as vinegar to boost the potency. The use of a reactor to dose limewater has the advantage of requiring less space, but does not have the oft-stated advantage of eliminating degradation by atmospheric carbon dioxide that is reported to plague delivery from reservoirs.


Amanhã estou a contar conseguir ligar a bomba de retorno e instalar o escumador. Depois vou encher o aquário com água doce para testar se não há fugas de modo que daqui por 2 semanas já conto lá meter água com sal  :Smile: 

Também já adquiri o meu substrato, uma vez que o aquário irá ser bare bottom, comprei PE-500 para assentar a RV.

Abraço
Duarte

----------


## Miguel Antunes

> @Miguel - É com base no teu esquema e nas fotos do Alexandre que vou montar a minha (ou então escravizo o Alex mais um pouco e ele constroi isso).
> Relativamente ao problema que tens que te levou a ligar a bomba a um temporizador...esse tipo de arranca-desliga não é prejudicial à própria bomba?


Duarte,
  De precisares de ajuda para alguma coisa é só dizer. Tenho um esquema das ligações que te posso enviar. Mas se o Alexandre te fizer isso melhor ainda...  :SbSourire:  

Em relação á bomba o facto de ligar a bomba a um temporizador só veio melhorar a situação. Não te esqueças que como o esquema está feito a bomba liga cada vez que a agua evapora. Quando não tinha a bomba ligada a este temporização a bomba ligava e desligava vezes sem fim pois bastava umas gotas de evaporação para a bomba ligar e deitar umas pequenas gotas. Tinha também o inconveniente de deitar mais Kalk de dia que é quando se dá maior evaporação. 
Desta forma a bomba liga menos vezes e vai deitanto Kalk aos poucos apenas á noite...

Um abraço e daqui por quinze dias se não tiver jogo de Futsal fora de Lisboa lá estarei,

Miguel Antunes

----------


## Jose Oliveira

Viva pessoal




> A instalação eléctrica dentro do móvel. Se repararem noutras fotos apenas tenho uma tomada para ligar tudo...pensam que é seguro? Ou será melhor montar um outro disjuntor apenas para o aquário?


Bem eu axo que devia dar mas certifica-te de que essas extensões suportem todo esse equipamento. Afinal tamos a falar de:
500w (Hqi)
600w ( aquecimento)
2*15 ( Stream)
65w ( Heim)
Fora o escumador e as Pc...

Mas tambem tenho que reconhecer que nao sou um electrecista  :Cool:  

Abraço
Ze

----------


## Duarte Conceição

Olá José.

Obrigado pela dica mas cada tomada daquelas suporta em teoria 2400 w por isso penso que não terei problemas.

De resto o dito cujo já tem o teste da água doce (para fugas no vidro e no PVC) em andamento.

Aqui ficam algumas fotos



Um amigo meu que ajudou no processo de ligação do chuveiro ao aquário  :Smile: 



A sump já com o material instalado e a meio do teste da água doce



Por fim o sistema em testes de falha de corrente, o nível na sump sobe para um valor seguro.

Detectei que tinha falhas no PVC porque cairam algumas gotas perto do passa muros e em uma união no tubo de retorno. Reforcei com cola PVC o tubo, mas não fiz nada no passa muros. Ideias precisam-se :S

Cumps
Duarte

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Boas Duarte

O conjunto está a ficar 5 estrelas, tudo muito bem.
As tomadas já estão bem mais arrumadas sem aqueles cabos meios perdidos pelo meio do móvel.
Quanto ao passa-muro, o melhor é esvaziar o aquário limpar bem no sítio da fuga e colocar um pouco de silicone e deixa secar durante uns dias antes de voltares a encher.
Sem mais comentários, trabalho de profissional   :SbOk3:

----------


## Gil Miguel

Duarte já colocavas umas fotos do layout etc  :Smile:

----------


## Duarte Conceição

Olá Rapaziada!

Obrigado pelos vossos comentários.

Quanto ao passa muros já fiz precisamente o que o Pedro refere, desmontei coloquei umas roscas maiores e outros o-rings, e voltei a montar. Retirei também o tubo de PVC de retorno uma vez que tinha muitas curvas de 90º e substitui-o por uma mangueira de 16-22

Aqui ficam algumas fotos





Quanto ao layout, aqui está o gajo. Constituído por 30 Kg de rocha viva e 30 Kg de rocha morta



E uma postura de um dove snail (Euplica acho)



Cumps
Duarte

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Duarte.

Só para referir que o Layout está excelente gostei muito, não mexas mais   :SbSourire:   :SbOk5:  

So continuo a achar que 2 cm de areia nao fazia mal LOl  :Wink: 

Vais montar o Refugio na Sump ?

Abraço!

----------


## Duarte Conceição

Refúgio se fizer é acima do aquário nunca na sump. Mas para já não está previsto.

Com 2 cm de areia e as stream calculo que o resultado fosse a constante suspensão de areia na coluna de água por isso vou começar mesmo com BB depois logo se vê com o andar da carruagem ...

Abraço
Duarte

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá Duarte

Muito bem conseguido o layout, parabéns!!!
Quanto as stream e a areia, acho que não, o meu aquário só tem 130cm e tenho as mesmas bombas já com o multicontrolador e tenho uma DSB de 10cm que devo aumentar para 12cm no próximo sábadoe não tenho areia em suspensão.
Mas nisto cada aquário sua sentença   :SbSourire:

----------


## Duarte Conceição

Ora aqui fica uma nova actualização após a instalação das HQI's, colocação de algumas mudas de corais e introdução de um zebrassoma flavenscens.



_Lobophytom_



_Ricordea_



O yellow tang que adquiri a um membro do fórum aquariofilia, aparentemente em boa forma, come de tudo o que lhe dou - sea veggies , omega one veggie flake, artémia e noori..



Uma vista lateral do aquário



Por fim uma vista frontal, já com o móvel acabado e a calha de 2x250 W HQI e 2 T5 54w instalada.

----------


## João Magano

Está realmente com muito bom aspecto, o layout está optimo. Parece-me que o rapaz, independentemente de concordarmos ou não com todas as suas opiniões, definitivamente  "Não anda no forum errado" !!!   :SbRequin2:  
Quanto tempo já tem ?

----------


## Duarte Conceição

Olá João! Tudo bem?

O aquário fez 2 meses no passado dia 9 de Maio.

Quanto ao rep power   :Whistle:

----------


## Eduardo Mata

2 meses,tá muito bom!ia dizer que percisava de mais corais,mas sendo assim(2 meses)até ja tem coisas a mais!mas tá a ficar louco!  :Pracima:  
boa sorte!

----------


## Duarte Conceição

Olá Eduardo.

Concordo que tem coisas a mais ... ou melhor coisa a mais e a coisa é o zebrassoma que ainda não devia estar lá dentro, mas foi daqueles negócios de ocasião e arrisquei ... até agora dei-me bem.

De resto corais tem é de menos, mas a carteira também não tem ajudado por isso vamos com calma.

----------


## Duarte Conceição

Bom.
Aqui ficam mais umas fotos depois de um último mês bastante atribulado dado ter passado a alinhar na equipa dos casados....com todos os preparativos e a respectiva lua de mel, temi o pior dado o desleixo em que deixei o aquário. 

Porém às vezes diz.se que quanto menos se mexe melhores são os resultados e tenho que concordar, uma vez que tive uma praga de cyano que desapareceu durante a minha ausência e também já começo a ter a coralina a aparecer em força.

Entretanto adicionei um multicontrolador (oferecido por um gajo que devia era ter juizo na cabecinha) e também tenho que montar o sistema de reposição (osmolator + reactor kalk).
Agora as fotos



Aspecto Geral



Outra do aspecto geral tirada na diagonal



Muda de Sarcophyton do Marco Madeira, triplicou o tamanho desde que a meti há 2 meses.



Euphyllia



Muda de Montipora do Zé Monge



Muda de Pocylopora verrucosa também made in Zé Monge



E para finalizar uma Lobophyllia.

Em termos de peixes adquiri também há 2 semanas 1 par de ocellaris e um escenius bicolor.

Agora gostava de vos pedir uma opinião, o que me sugerem que coloque em seguida em termos de peixes? Sem serem wrasses, gobios ou cardinais.

Obrigado

Um abraço
Duarte

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> Agora gostava de vos pedir uma opinião, o que me sugerem que coloque em seguida em termos de peixes? ...


Zebrassomas parece-me "obrigatório"... São bonitos e úteis...

----------


## Duarte Conceição

Obrigado Ricardo.

É precisamente para a familia dos cirugiões que estou mais inclinado.

Já lá tenho um flavescens, 2 ocellaris e 1 bicolor ... que Zebrassoma me aconselharias? 

Cumps
Duarte

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

3 hipóteses:

1- Um cardume de 5 Flavescens;
2- Um Zebrassoma Rostratum;
3 - Um Acanth. Achilles.

Todas as situações têm pros e contras....

...acho que o gosto pessoal tem que estar acima de tudo...

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá Duarte

Muito bom, Parabéns
Acabas-te por colocar um pouco de areia, fica muito melhor.
Quanto aos peixes o Ricardo já deu uma bela sugestão
Gosto pessoalmente do Zebrassoma rostratum ou do Acanthurus achilles por teres cores escuras o que fica Lindo ao lado do Zebrassoma flavescens.
Mas são 2 peixes difíceis de encontrar e nada baratos, por isso aqui ficam outras opções

Zebrassoma scopas
Paracanthurus hepatus
Acanthurus leucosternon
Naso lituratuso Laranja

----------


## Bruno Barreiros

Isso tá lindo porra...na minha opinião devias meter pelo menos 1 Paracanthurus hepatus, pelo menos é o que vou fazer no meu. Gosto muito do Acanthurus achilles pelo laranja a fazer tom com a cor escura do corpo.

Força com isso.

----------


## Alberto Branco

Está muito bom.
Que tipo de areia colocaste no fundo?
Acho que ficou melhor, com um ar menos artificial.

----------


## Duarte Conceição

Obrigado pelas sugestões.

Antes de mais só para dizer ao Alberto que o substrato é Aragonite Sugar Size.

Quanto aos cirugiões também gosto muito de A. achilles e do Z. rostratum o problema é que rostratum nunca vi por cá à venda.

Achilles vi um há uns tempos na ReefDiscus e sei que são peixes que gostam de bastante circulação (acho que as 2 stream 6000 dão conta do recado). Embora seja um peixe dos mais dificeis é dos meus favoritos acanthurus a par do sohal e lineatus (não tenho aquário para eles).

Agora a questão é se será o tempo correcto (quer de maturação do aquário quer na ordem de entrada de peixes).

Outro problema é o tamanho...a comprar devo comprá-lo do mesmo tamanho, maior ou mais pequeno que o Flavescens?

Quanto às restantes sugestões desde já agradeço mas ...

Zebrassoma scopas e Paracanthurus hepatus - Não sou grande fã destes peixes ... 

Acanthurus leucosternon - Tem uma taxa de sobrevivência em cativeiro muito baixa embora os ache lindissimos e caso não arranje um achilles é bem capaz de ser uma aposta interessante.

Naso - O mesmo problema que o sohal ou o lineatus...não tenho aquário para o bicho  :Frown: 

Cumps
Duarte

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Duarte
Parabens com o aquário  :Smile:  tá a ficar muito porreiro  :Wink:  sempre cedeste com a areia HAHAHAHA 

Quanto aos cirurgiões e afins..
Quanto Ao Achilles, eu não Colocaria com menos de 1 ano de aquário. tive uma má experiência com um Peixe de dificuldade Semelhante. Tava-se A alimentar bastante Bem e já estava bem Gordo, e de apartir de uma determinada altura começou a contrair tudo o que é doenças até morrer, apesar de nunca ter deixado de comer... Por isso tudo o que seja Leucosternon´s , achilles ou nigricans nunca antes de 1 ano e com muita ponderação.
Tudo o que seja nasus, Sohal ou lineatus, precisarias de um aquario um pouco maior e no caso dos 2 ultimos so mesmo com um aquario muito grande os conseguirias manter com mais algum cirurgiao.

Quanto a outros peixes, podias ir para um Ctenochaetus strigosus ou um ou um havaiensis(nao me lembro de como se escreve o nome correctamente) ou 1 Acanthurus coeruleus (mto bonito) e sempre maiores que o Yellow tang que já tens ai.

Ps-> e fotos das minhas mudas ?? :/

----------


## Duarte Conceição

Bom cá ficam mais umas fotos para a posteridade 

Corais



A Lobophyllia em grande forma e a começar a ganhar uma coloração bem diferente da que tinha na loja  (castanha para verde).



A muda de pocylopora também em desenvolvimento



Rhodactis



Um frag de montipora do Zé Monge que veio do tamanho de uma unha



Uma muda de acropora azul comprada a trielas



Zoanthus laranja 



Montipora com as actinicas ligadas



Euphyllia com as actinicas ligadas



Uma mini tridacna Máxima azul


Peixes



O meu escenius bicolor 



Um dos ocellaris



Por fim o gramma loreto que é um pouco envergonhado e ainda não o consegui fotografar bem.

Cumps
Duarte

----------


## Duarte Conceição

Olá!!

Há já algum meses que não colocava umas fotos actuais do meu aquário. No entanto aqui fica o aspecto geral da coisa.



Este "arriscanço" tem cerca de 3 semanas. O rapaz nos primeiros 2 dias levou uma tareia monumental do leucosternon chegando ao ponto de se deixar agarrar à mão  :shock:. Não se alimentou durante este período. Passado o comité de boas vindas, começaram por lhe aparecer uns fungos brancos. E continuava sem se alimentar até que comecei a ver a população de aiptasias de pequeno porte a definhar   :Big Grin:  . Na semana seguinte os fungos desapareceram e as aipstasias também. Foi aqui que tive o golpe de sorte (ainda não posso cantar vitória é certo) de o **** começar a pegar na comida congelada - artémia, mysis e angel & butterfly mix todos da SFB. Actualmente até já se atira aos flocos  8) Por tudo o que passou é um verdadeiro resistente e espero que continue assim por muitos e bons tempos!



Arriscanço parte II - Um Centropyge potteri. Este já cá está desde os finais de Novembro e até hoje tem-se portado lindamente. Não tocou ainda nos corais e come toda a comida que utilizo para alimentar os restantes habitantes. Tirar fotos é que é muito díficil, o **** não para 1 segundo.



Parcial esquerda do aquário



Parcial direita do aquário



Zona das acroporas



Geral I



Geral II



Geral III

Se entenderem mudar este post para a zona dos setups  :SbOk:  Caso contrário farei lá um post mais pequeno.

Um abraço
DC

----------


## Aderito Pereira

Está mais que espectacular !! Parabéns !
Gosto especialmente de .... tudo !! :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## Gustavo Figueiredo

Desde a ultima vez que o vi ao vivo, continua um espetaculo...
E esees corais  :SbLangue23:   :SbLangue23:   :SbLangue23:  
É de chorar por mais :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Boas Duarte,

o aqua está muito bonito, teve uma boa evolução... :Palmas:  
Actualiza o setup para vermos como é que isso está a trabalhar!

----------


## Rui A Passos

Caro Duarte,

Antes de mais parabéns pelo novo projecto 450lts já é um bom aquário...

gostava apenas de te chamar a atenção para o facto de teres as tomadas muito perto da sump, como deverás saber há uma evaporação de água que se faz sentir quer no aquário quer na sump, eu poria as tomadas o mais afastadas possivel da sump.

dou este conselho porque tive um dissabor no verão no meu nano reef, tinha umas tomadas iguais ás que tu tens e com a evaporação da agua o sal foi-se acumulando nas mesmas, e como estas coisas normalmente só acontecem quando estamos fora, houve um curto circuito e lá foi o nano já com 12 meses para o galheiro... como não gostava que isso acontecesse a muito mais gente... aconselho-te a reveres a colocação das ditas tomadas para evitares dissabores

abraços e fogo à peça

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

para quem nao sabe este senhor é o culpado de eu ter entrado nos salgados :SbSourire2:  
ainda não sei se lhe agradeço :SbOk3:  ou se desejo que a estrutura do aquario não aguente o peso :SbEnerve3:  
a inveja é uma coisa mesmo muito feia :KnSmileyVertTirantLangue:   :KnSmileyVertTirantLangue:   :KnSmileyVertTirantLangue:  
duartão qualquer dia deste vou me fazer comvidado para ver isso ao vivo

----------


## Duarte Conceição

@Adérito e Gustavo - obrigado pelas vossas simpáticas palavras.

@Ricardo Santos - O setup está practicamente na mesma à excepção da sump que alterei ontém para uma mais pequena para poder ter um pouco mais de espaço para a instalação do reactor de cálcio. Quando tiver tudo pronto actualizo.

@Rui A. Passos - Obrigado pelo alerta, por acaso tenho o cuidado de inspecionar periodicamente as ditas, mas tenho-as o mais afastado da sump possível, foi um erro não ter feito uma instalação eletrica com caixas estanques. Sabes se existe algumas réguas de tomadas estanques?

@Carlos - Só tens é que agradecer meu malandro!! Estás como é óbvio convidado a cá passar...aliás se vieres a Lisboa e não apareceres  :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:  és um  :SbPiggy:   :SbSourire:   :SbSourire:  

Abraço 
DC

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Parabens Duarte o aqua esta espectacular gosto muito do Potters, o meu adorava as tridacnas e Zooanthids  :Pracima:   :Pracima:   :Pracima:

----------


## Duarte Conceição

Aproveitei a presença de um moço que percebe e muito das lides das fotografias para partilhar o estado actual do meu aquário convosco.

















































AbraçoS

DC

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Os fotos estao espectaculares particularmente dos peixes !  :Pracima:   :Pracima:  
O aqua esta belo Duarte gosto muito do aquascape e da escolha de Corais  :Palmas:

----------


## Jorge Lopes

Olá Duarte,

O aquário esta excelente, Muitos Parabéns. :SbOk3:   :SbOk3:  

Um Abraço
Jorge Lopes

----------


## Luis Santos

Boas 
exelente aquario parabens,uma verdadeira obra de arte.Como estou a pensar em montar um da mesma volumetria de agua gostaria de saber se não for indescrição em quanto ficou o aquario e o restante material para o por a funcionar.Grato pela atenção dispensada.
um abraço

----------


## Gustavo Figueiredo

E quando se pensa que melhor já era impossivel, eis que me surpreendo... :SbLangue23:   :SbLangue23:  
O aqua tá um sonho...
Deveras os meus parabens


Abraço
Gustavo

----------


## Duarte Conceição

Pessoal  8) 

Umas novidades e mais umas fotos  :lol: 

Depois da instalação do reactor de Cálcio, achei que estava na altura de automatizar um pouco mais também o Kalkwasser e aproveitando a boa vontade do Marcos Santos (obrigado pelo trabalho com os acrílicos e pelas restantes ajudas) e do Rogério (obrigado pelos parafusos plásticos) já tenho um reactor a meio caminho. Hoje ficou a secar e para a semana acabo do montar.

Aqui ficam algumas fotos 







Aproveito também para meter mais umas fotos do aquário. Com o reactor de Ca em 1 mês já noto alguns crescimentos "anormais".




Dá sempre belas fotos esta Euphyllia



Este moçoilo também gosta de posar :lol:



A secção dos LPS   :Big Grin:  



Hora de ponta  :lol: Mal desligo as bombas os gajos pensam que vão comer.



A geral.



E por fim a sump já com o reactor de Ca instalado à espera do reactor de kalk e do depósito de vidro para água de osmose.

Abraço
DC

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Boas Duarte,

Estás a tomar o gosto ao DIY?! Esse reactor de kalk tem pinta!!! Faria apenas uma alteração, colocava a bomba mais acima para minimizar o contacto com o depósito de kalk.

Tenho que te fazer uma visita em breve para rever ao vivo o aquário (e ver os reactores a funcionar), os corais estão um espectáculo, tens usado algum tipo de alimento para estes? Estou a ver que já conseguiste domesticar o areão!!!

Abraço

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

boas
O reactor nas fotos ate parece uma coisa bem feita sim senhora duarte :SbSourire2:  espero que as colagens estejam bem feitas que depois de bebermos quase uma grade de cervejas nao sei nao, ja agora meu nome é Marcos Cavaleiro.
abraços

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Muito bom!!! Diz à tua mulher que ela tem que ir ao oftalmologista!!!!  :Admirado:   :Admirado:  Cor aí não falta!!! :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## João Ribeiro

Olá Duarte,

Esse aquário está cada vez melhor, parabéns.
O ambiente em termos de luz parece-me diferente! Já tens as azuis?
O moçoilo amarelo tem pose,boa foto! :SbOk:  

Abraço,
João

----------


## Duarte Conceição

Boas!




> Estás a tomar o gosto ao DIY?! Esse reactor de kalk tem pinta!!! Faria apenas uma alteração, colocava a bomba mais acima para minimizar o contacto com o depósito de kalk.
> 
> Tenho que te fazer uma visita em breve para rever ao vivo o aquário (e ver os reactores a funcionar), os corais estão um espectáculo, tens usado algum tipo de alimento para estes? Estou a ver que já conseguiste domesticar o areão!!!


Ricardo tomar o gosto não diria ... mas com acrílico a louça é realmente outra. O que não gosto na maioria dos DIY, sinceramente e todos os amantes que me desculpem, é o aspecto final da maioria dos equipamentos que vou vendo por aí. No entanto não discuto a sua eficácia ...

Quanto à alteração da bomba agora já não dá  :SbSourire:  

As portas cá de casa estão sempre abertas por isso é só apareceres (agora até nem dá jeito porque vou tar quase uma semana fora). Os corais a única alimentação que levam é luz  :SbSourire2:  luz e luz  :SbSourire2:  




> boas
> O reactor nas fotos ate parece uma coisa bem feita sim senhora duarte espero que as colagens estejam bem feitas que depois de bebermos quase uma grade de cervejas nao sei nao, ja agora meu nome é Marcos Cavaleiro.
> abraços


E eu com ideia que tinha visto algures um registo teu como Marcos Santos ... o seu a seu dono. Foi o Marcos que arranjou e executou os trabalhos com o acrílico. Obrigado!




> Muito bom!!! Diz à tua mulher que ela tem que ir ao oftalmologista!!!!   Cor aí não falta!!!
> Abraço,
> Diogo


 :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  




> Olá Duarte,
> 
> Esse aquário está cada vez melhor, parabéns.
> O ambiente em termos de luz parece-me diferente! Já tens as azuis?
> O moçoilo amarelo tem pose,boa foto!
> 
> Abraço,
> João


Oi João. Na mouche! Já tenho as azuis!!

Abraço
Duarte

----------


## Bruno Barreiros

Acho que nem é preciso nada. Até me espanto como consegues melhorar isso  :yb677:  

Esse reactor está mto bom...pelo menos aspecto não lhe falta.

Porta-te.
Bruno

----------


## Nelson Pena

bom aquario duarte!
parabens

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá Duarte  :SbOk3:  
Olá a todos,
tive á relativamente pouco tempo, a oportunidade de ver este aqua...infelizmente, apenas se encontravam as actinicas acabadas de acender...mas posso dizer que o aquário é excelente, gostei muito!
Adorei ver os LPS todos abertos, ainda na sua hora de refeição... :HaEbouriffe:  

O reactor de kalk ficou excelente, parabens...quando ai voltar, a ver se me mostras isso mais em promenor  :SbSourire:

----------


## Duarte Conceição

Malta

Aqui ficam umas fotos actualizadas.























Umas top-down.





E por fim a geral.



Abraço
Duarte

----------


## João Ribeiro

Olá Duarte,

Excelentes crescimentos e evolução, os meus parabéns.

Abraço,
João

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá,

Já tens corais a sair de água!!! As fotos estão muito boas, gosto especialmente daquelas tiradas de cima. O aquário é dos meus favoritos!

Tens notado a dissoulução do substrato do reactor de Ca?? ontem estive a limpar o meu do reef de 200l da sala e fiquei espantado ao ver a quantidade de subtrato que se dissolveu.

Abraço

----------


## João Castelo

]




Duarte,

Que especies são estas  ? está um espectaculo.

JC

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá Duarte,
o aquário está excelente, e tens aí umas peças muito boas, e essa extensão de pólipos é simplesmente brutal  :EEK!:  

Espero ver esse aqua novamente em breve  :SbOk3:  




> ]Que especies são estas  ? está um espectaculo.


Joao, essas são Lobophyllia sp.

----------


## António Frazão

Olá!
tive a opurtunidade de ver o arranque deste aquário, o que posso dizer é que evoluiu muito, e está espectacular, os meus parabens Duarte!
Qualquer dia tenho que combinar contigo e com o Hugo para irmos aí!
abraço

----------


## Bruno Barreiros

Duarte mais uma vez parabéns.

Espanta-me o crescimento desses corais  :SbOk:

----------


## Manuel Faria

viva Duarte

LINDO :Palmas:  . Se eu algum dia conseguir ter algo parecido no meu aqua, sentir-me-ei realizado neste Hobby :SbOk3:  .

----------


## Gil Miguel

> Joao, essas são Lobophyllia sp.


Boas 

Ricardo: as da 2º foto pelo menos a vermelha é uma simphylia.  :Smile:  a da direita era a minha  :yb620:   :yb620:  


Tive a oportunidade de á pouco tempo vêr o aquario do Duarte, e está de facto muito bom  :Smile:  
A melhor colecção de Lps tipo Lobophylias, Simphylias, Trachiphylias etc  :Smile:

----------


## Heitor Simões

Brutal
Fantástico
Lindo
Arrojado
Genial
etc...


 :tutasla:

----------


## Duarte Conceição

> Olá Duarte,
> 
> Excelentes crescimentos e evolução, os meus parabéns.
> 
> Abraço,
> João


João quando cá quiseres voltar é só combinar para bateres mais umas chpas  :SbClown:  




> Olá,
> 
> Já tens corais a sair de água!!! As fotos estão muito boas, gosto especialmente daquelas tiradas de cima. O aquário é dos meus favoritos!
> 
> Tens notado a dissoulução do substrato do reactor de Ca?? ontem estive a limpar o meu do reef de 200l da sala e fiquei espantado ao ver a quantidade de subtrato que se dissolveu.
> 
> Abraço


Pois é  :SbSourire2:  quase que estão a sair. Por acaso nunca me tinha interrogado acerca disto, mas este fim de semana em conversa com o Marco ele disse-me que eles param de crescer na vertical e começam a fazer table!

A media do reactor de Ca já está a entrar no último 1/3 e tal como tu estou espantado com a quantidade de media dissolvida, dado que só estou a utilizar uma bolha de CO2 por segundo. Tenho para mim que utilizas uma media diferente da minha - RowaLith C+, o que estás a utilizar? Também te estou a dever uma visita com os vidros limpos  :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  para a próxima  semana a ver se apareces!




> Olá Duarte,
> o aquário está excelente, e tens aí umas peças muito boas, e essa extensão de pólipos é simplesmente brutal
> 
> Espero ver esse aqua novamente em breve


Continuo intrigado relativamente à expansão dos polipos de alguns SPS. Provavelmente é uma mistura de factores - alguma suspensão na coluna de água, utilização de água natural e ainda da própria espécie. 

Aparece!




> Olá!
> tive a opurtunidade de ver o arranque deste aquário, o que posso dizer é que evoluiu muito, e está espectacular, os meus parabens Duarte!
> Qualquer dia tenho que combinar contigo e com o Hugo para irmos aí!
> abraço


É quando quiserem, no próximo sábado p.ex ou durante a próxima semana à noite.

Mediante a minha disponibilidade tenho todo o gosto em receber todos os colegas de hobbie que cá queiram vir ver o meu sistema e trocarmos ideias!




> Duarte mais uma vez parabéns.
> 
> Espanta-me o crescimento desses corais


O reactor de cálcio é uma maravilha! Estou mais que rendido à eficácia do mesmo. "O que fiz mal" foi não ter espaçado mais no tempo a adição do Coral A B C da Grotech para ter uma ideia mais concreta acerca do impacto do mesmo no sistema. Curiosamente estou a dosear metade da dose recomendada semanalmente, desde o dia 20/4 que é precisamente o das fotos anteriores às deste post. 

Apesar das TPA's semanais de 60 Lt, a reposição destes trace elements estará a ter algum impacto no crescimento dos corais??




> viva Duarte
> 
> LINDO . Se eu algum dia conseguir ter algo parecido no meu aqua, sentir-me-ei realizado neste Hobby
> 
> Brutal
> Fantástico
> Lindo
> Arrojado
> Genial
> etc...


Manuel e Heitor agradeço as vossas simpáticas palavras!

Mas ninguém tem críticas a fazer??  :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  

O meu sistema tem muitos defeitos, alguns deles infelizmente já incorrigiveis!

A coluna de água p.ex tenho que a elevar para ficar ao nível do vinil preto do rebordo superior. Eu detesto olhar para aquilo assim todos os dias ... A ver se a preguicite aguda passa...

A colocação de alguns corais não foi bem pensada...

Não consigo estabilizar o areão numa parte do aquário, tenho que lhe alterar o esquema de circulação.

Tenho bombas à mostra ...

Etc.! Quanto a mim tudo isto tá mal no meu sistema  :SbSourire19:  




> Boas
> 
> Ricardo: as da 2º foto pelo menos a vermelha é uma simphylia. a da direita era a minha
> 
> 
> Tive a oportunidade de á pouco tempo vêr o aquario do Duarte, e está de facto muito bom
> A melhor colecção de Lps tipo Lobophylias, Simphylias, Trachiphylias etc


Era tua sim senhor  :SbSourire2:  Obrigado pela contribuição para uma das minhas maiores paixões deste hobby - os LPS estilo cérebro!

Há quem felizmente tenha a sorte de ainda ter arranjado Scolymias ...

Há quem tenha um coral que adoro, mas não quer contribuir para a minha colecção, não é Sr. Carlos Mota  :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  

Abraços!
Duarte

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

realmente não vai dar para contribuir nesse ponto :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:  

vai te contentando que fico cheio de inveja por não conseguir ter um aquario tão bonito como o teu :SbSourire19:   :SbSourire19:

----------


## João M Monteiro

Está, de facto, muito harmonioso, Duarte. Sinceros parabéns.




> A coluna de água p.ex tenho que a elevar para ficar ao nível do vinil preto do rebordo superior. Eu detesto olhar para aquilo assim todos os dias ... A ver se a preguicite aguda passa...


Concordo contigo, mas isto demora 5 min a corrigir; todos os problemas de um aquário fossem esses....




> A colocação de alguns corais não foi bem pensada...


Aqui tenho curiosidade em saber o que mudavas.




> Tenho bombas à mostra ...


Isso eu normalmente também não gosto de ver. Mas será difícil deixares de ter, com o teu layout. E alterar nesta fase do campeonato...
Por outro, muito provavelmente, garantem-te uma melhor circulação e distribuição de água estando à frente do que se estivessem atrás, onde se escondem melhor.




> Etc.! Quanto a mim tudo isto tá mal no meu sistema


É bom sinal que penses assim! Só com insatisfação se evolui.

Mas.. ó Duarte, isso é "frescura" !

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Continuo intrigado relativamente à expansão dos polipos de alguns SPS. Provavelmente é uma mistura de factores - alguma suspensão na coluna de água, utilização de água natural e ainda da própria espécie.


Começo a pensar que é mesmo das espécies, porque a muda que me levaste está também com uma expansão incrivel!!! Vou ver se tiro uma foto e posto aqui...




> Tenho bombas à mostra ...


Pois... este é de facto um defeito que a maioria dos aquários tem e na minha opinião não é assim tão dificil de corrigir! Gosto de layouts o mais natural possível sem que se vejam retornos, bombas e afins.

De resto, sem dúvida que estás de parabéns, não só pela evolução deste teu aquário, mas principalmente pela Tua evolução como aquarista marinho!!! ainda me lembro quando aqui há uns 2 anos te lembraste de fazer um nano!!! :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Duarte Conceição

> boas
> 
> realmente não vai dar para contribuir nesse ponto
> 
> vai te contentando que fico cheio de inveja por não conseguir ter um aquario tão bonito como o teu


Carlos, sei que com tempo te vou convence ... se  :yb620:   :yb620:  muito!

Pela última foto que vi do teu sistema, a propósito da alteração da circulação não vejo qualquer motivo para teres inveja  :Coradoeolhos: 




> Concordo contigo, mas isto demora 5 min a corrigir; todos os problemas de um aquário fossem esses....


Tens que acrescentar aos 5 minutos o exponencial da falta de jeito. Olho para ali tanta vez e penso ... huuum qualquer dia tenho que reduzir o pente à coluna ... mas para o fazer o que necessito? Cortar a passagem de água para a sump temporariamente e baixar o nível ao aquário. E depois como colo? Silicone? E como garantir que fica bem vedado? Acabamentos em silicone também? Tenho aqui um PVC muito fino, que me foi oferecido pelo Nuno Prazeres que resolve esta questão ... o problema é mesmo a falta de jeito  :SbClown:  




> Aqui tenho curiosidade em saber o que mudavas.


Não tinha colocado zoanthus numa RV tão grande e tão junto a outras. Tal como as xénias (que nem sei de onde vieram ... provavelmente do nano ou de algum coral que nem reparei) crescem alucinadamente e dificelmente consigo travar o seu avanço. Tinha-los colocado numa rocha mais pequena e provavelmente colocada no areão.

Não teria também colocado montiporas perto de acroporas - erro crasso e básico  :Admirado:  

Provavelmente a Euphyllia verde também deveria ter sido colocada no areão algures, uma vez que com o crescimento que apresenta está quase a tocar em algumas acroporas.

João acho que não me exprimi da forma mais correcta, não se trata de uma questão unicamente de disposição dos corais, mas sim na falta de planeamento da prespectiva de crescimento dos mesmos.




> Isso eu normalmente também não gosto de ver. Mas será difícil deixares de ter, com o teu layout. E alterar nesta fase do campeonato...
> Por outro, muito provavelmente, garantem-te uma melhor circulação e distribuição de água estando à frente do que se estivessem atrás, onde se escondem melhor.


Um dos principais problemas deste sistema é só ter tido a possibilidade por imposições relacionadas com a colocação do aquário na sala, de o ter feito com 50 cm de profundidade, que me limitaram bastante o layout e consequentemente a colocação das bombas.

No entanto concordo contigo quando afirmas que deste modo consigo uma distribuição de corrente mais eficaz.




> Começo a pensar que é mesmo das espécies, porque a muda que me levaste está também com uma expansão incrivel!!! Vou ver se tiro uma foto e posto aqui...


Força! Nesse caso estou também convicto que é mais da espécie que de outra coisa ... 




> Pois... este é de facto um defeito que a maioria dos aquários tem e na minha opinião não é assim tão dificil de corrigir! Gosto de layouts o mais natural possível sem que se vejam retornos, bombas e afins.


Na próxima visita a ver se me lembro de discutirmos então esta questão e dares a tua opinião e sugestões. :Pracima:  




> De resto, sem dúvida que estás de parabéns, não só pela evolução deste teu aquário, mas principalmente pela Tua evolução como aquarista marinho!!! ainda me lembro quando aqui há uns 2 anos te lembraste de fazer um nano!!!


O nano criou de facto em mim este bichinho ... Obrigado pelo elogio, mas a minha evolução como aquariofilista deve ser pelo menos partilhada contigo, com o Alexandre, com o Marco, com o João Cotter, com o Zé, com o Rui F.A. e com tantos outros que me ajudaram ao inicio e com os quais tenho aprendido muito nestes últimos 2 anos.

Cumps
DC

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

> Um dos principais problemas deste sistema é só ter tido a possibilidade por imposições relacionadas com a colocação do aquário na sala, de o ter feito com 50 cm de profundidade, que me limitaram bastante o layout e consequentemente a colocação das bombas.


Olá Duarte,

Queria apenas relembrar-te que tens um hall de entrada magnífico e amplo... onde certamente ficaria muito bem um aquário de 2m!

Abraço

----------


## Diogo Lopes

> Queria apenas relembrar-te que tens um hall de entrada magnífico e amplo... onde certamente ficaria muito bem um aquário de 2m!


 :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  
Muito bom Ricardo!

Aqui fica a prometida foto...



De facto estou convencido que se trata de uma prostata.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Duarte Conceição

Era era  :Smile: 

O aquário no hall e eu com as malas à porta  :Coradoeolhos:  

Ricardo, se possível responde-me aquela questão da media no post anterior.

obrigado
Abraço
Duarte

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> Tens que acrescentar aos 5 minutos o exponencial da falta de jeito. Olho para ali tanta vez e penso ... huuum qualquer dia tenho que reduzir o pente à coluna ... mas para o fazer o que necessito? Cortar a passagem de água para a sump temporariamente e baixar o nível ao aquário. E depois como colo? Silicone? E como garantir que fica bem vedado? Acabamentos em silicone também? Tenho aqui um PVC muito fino, que me foi oferecido pelo Nuno Prazeres que resolve esta questão ... o problema é mesmo a falta de jeito  
> 
> 
> DC


Preciso ter lata.........nao esta feito pq nao queres.......... :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Luis Delgado

> Não teria também colocado montiporas perto de acroporas - erro crasso e básico


Duarte  :SbSourire:  ,

Para quem tem ainda muito a aprender, podes explicar melhor esta situação?

Pensava que tanto as montiporas com as acroporas não seriam agressivas...

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Luis

Respondendo pelo Duarte, As montiporas na sua grande maioria são muito pouco agressivas, mas o mesmo não se poderá dizer de muitas espécies de acroporas.

----------


## João M Monteiro

> Não tinha colocado zoanthus numa RV tão grande e tão junto a outras. Tal como as xénias (que nem sei de onde vieram ... provavelmente do nano ou de algum coral que nem reparei) crescem alucinadamente e dificelmente consigo travar o seu avanço. Tinha-los colocado numa rocha mais pequena e provavelmente colocada no areão.
> 
> Não teria também colocado montiporas perto de acroporas - erro crasso e básico  
> 
> Provavelmente a Euphyllia verde também deveria ter sido colocada no areão algures, uma vez que com o crescimento que apresenta está quase a tocar em algumas acroporas.
> 
> João acho que não me exprimi da forma mais correcta, não se trata de uma questão unicamente de disposição dos corais, mas sim na falta de planeamento da prespectiva de crescimento dos mesmos.


Ainda que possa ser um problema, ter grandes taxas de crescimento de corais é dos melhores problemas que se podem ter !

Ora deixa lá ver:

1. Zoanthus e Euphyllia
Com essa colecção de "cérebros" (é dos aquários mais inteligentes do país, seguramente...) não há espaço no areão para mais nada. Aqui só se resolve-se tomando a opção do espaço a ocupar no areõa ou controlando significativamente o tamanho da Euphyllia e dos zoanthus (mudas...mudas...)

2. Montiporas vs acroporas

Tenho a ideia que o problema maior será com guerra química por contacto e não "à zona", sendo certo que quando acontece...é chato.
Olhando para as fotografias teu aquário, onde é que estás a ter problemas ? Não consigo ver...

Aqui, só com significativos transplantes ou (mais uma vez) com controle feito com mudas.
A questão é: será que se justifica estar a transplantar corais, alterando as condições de luz e corrente a que estão habituados e com que tão bem têm crescido ? Provavelmente não

----------


## João M Monteiro

Relendo com mais atenção a tua resposta,o caso dos zoanthus, se já se propagaram para as rochas adjacentes, pode ser mais complicado

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Boas Luis
> 
> Respondendo pelo Duarte, As montiporas na sua grande maioria são muito pouco agressivas, mas o mesmo não se poderá dizer de muitas espécies de acroporas.


Boas,

Estas duas sub-familias pertencem á mesma familia, Acroporidae, de maneira que acho que existem guerras bem piores...ou estarei errado?  :Admirado:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Estas duas sub-familias pertencem á mesma familia, Acroporidae, de maneira que acho que existem guerras bem piores...ou estarei errado?


Estás certo e existem guerras bem piores, mas de facto o Gil está certo, entre uma montipora e uma acropora, normalmente a acropora ganha.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Olá,
> Estás certo e existem guerras bem piores, mas de facto o Gil está certo, entre uma montipora e uma acropora, normalmente a acropora ganha.
> 
> Abraço,
> Diogo


Ok, mas também não quis dizer que o Gil estava errado  :SbSourire:  , de maneira alguma.

Já agora, em relação ao que o João disse, e entre estas duas familias, a guerra "à zona" pode apenas atingir dimenções minimas, ou pode-se tornar tão perigosa como por contacto (que é sempre problemática)?

----------


## João Ribeiro

Olá,

Aqui ficam umas fotos do fds passado quando estive em casa do Duarte.

Para começar as fotos de um artista que o Duarte tirou de dentro do aquário



Mais algumas do excelente aquário em que se está a tornar.























Mais uma vez os meus parabéns Duarte.

Abraço,
João

----------


## Tiago Garcia

:Palmas:   :Palmas:  ola) ola)  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  

Parabens para os dois! Um pelas fotos (que já é habito :SbOk:  ) e outro pelo excelente aqua!!

Atentamente,

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Boas fotos de um Bom aquário, mais uma vez parabéns aos 2.

Duarte, tens aí uma das minhas espécies favoritas de palhaços já reproduzida em cativeiro no nosso país - _Amphiprion polymnus_. Se não fosse pedir muito era óptimo que tentasses completar o futuro casal, pode ser que eu daqui a uns séculos ganhe novamente coragem (e tempo) para voltar à carga com os cultivos de plâncton.

O "gordo" _Acanthurus leucosternum_ e o _Gramma loreto_ têm umas pintas, será stress comportamental dos companheiros novos ou flutuações diárias de temperatura?!

Abraço

----------


## Bernardo Gordo

A primeira foto está de facto soberba,,,...
O aquário também respira saude...

parabens

grande abraçoola)

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Olá Duarte
Parabens pelo teu aqua está um expetaculo :SbSourire24:   :SbSourire24:  
Agora acho os peixes com uns pontinhos bracos será só do stress ou é algo mais????.
Um Abraço e continua que estas no bom caminho.
Mais uma vez PARABENS está LINDO

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas
Charcozinho cada vez ta melhor Duarte e o crescimento esta brotal se nota bem a diferença.

----------


## Duarte Conceição

Olá a todos.

Ainda tinha uma questão em aberto com o João Monteiro




> 2. Montiporas vs acroporas
> 
> Tenho a ideia que o problema maior será com guerra química por contacto e não "à zona", sendo certo que quando acontece...é chato.
> Olhando para as fotografias teu aquário, onde é que estás a ter problemas ? Não consigo ver...
> 
> Aqui, só com significativos transplantes ou (mais uma vez) com controle feito com mudas.
> A questão é: será que se justifica estar a transplantar corais, alterando as condições de luz e corrente a que estão habituados e com que tão bem têm crescido ? Provavelmente não


Existem zonas que provavelmente pelas fotografias não consegues ter uma precepção onde de facto há uma grande proximidade entre algumas espécies de acroporas. E outras onde co-habitam acroporas e montiporas. Se porventura um destes corais está solto ou mal colado e existe uma aproximação a outro normalmente resulta sempre uma boa queimadela.

De qualquer forma concordo contigo quando afirmas que não se justifica alterar condições a corais que tem crescido a bom ritmo.

Gostava de agradecer novamente ao João pelas fotos! 




> Duarte, tens aí uma das minhas espécies favoritas de palhaços já reproduzida em cativeiro no nosso país - Amphiprion polymnus. Se não fosse pedir muito era óptimo que tentasses completar o futuro casal, pode ser que eu daqui a uns séculos ganhe novamente coragem (e tempo) para voltar à carga com os cultivos de plâncton.


Ricardo lamento desiludir-te mas não são _polymnus_ mas sim um par (duvido  sinceramente que emparelhem...) de _akindynos_ variante negra.




> O "gordo" Acanthurus leucosternum e o Gramma loreto têm umas pintas, será stress comportamental dos companheiros novos ou flutuações diárias de temperatura?!


Eu penso que nem uma coisa nem outra ... Normalmente as luzes do meu aquário apagam por volta das 5 da manhã, o problema neste dia, foi como ia ter lá visitas de manhã para verem o aquário tive que as acender novamente às 9 antes de ir apanhar água. Conclusão ... os peixes apenas tiveram 3-4 h de escuridão o que lhes alterou completamente a rotina. Hoje já não apresentam nenhuma pinta ... 

Tiago, Bernardo, Paulo e Marcos obrigado!

Abraços
Duarte

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Ok Duarte
Ainda bem que assim é.
Quando é que comemos essa santola  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

> Ricardo lamento desiludir-te mas não são _polymnus_ mas sim um par (duvido  sinceramente que emparelhem...) de _akindynos_ variante negra.


Julgo que estás (ou foste) enganado, o peixe da foto não tem nada a ver com _Amphiprion akindynos_ - cujo formato do corpo e padrão das riscas brancas é muito diferente do A._polymnus_. Caso o peixe não tivesse a 3ª risca branca junto à barbatana caudal poder-se-ia tratar de um A. _sebae_, este sim mais parecido ao A. _polymnus_. Pormenores à parte ainda bem que tens um casal!

Abraço

----------

